# Most Expensive Flashlight



## air (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm new to the forum and was quite amazed that there are really plenty of flashlight brands around. I am just curious to know what is the most expensive light available in the market. 

It may not be always the case, but most of the time the more expensive are the ones that performs well.


----------



## marcspar (Jul 22, 2008)

My guess is that one of the surefire Beast variations [hid] would have the highest price for a hand held battery operated light.

Marc


----------



## carrot (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the most expensive lights practical for EDC (every day carry) read: not huge, are probably McGizmo's, at around $500. I can't think of anything pocketable that costs more right now...


----------



## m16a (Jul 22, 2008)

carrot said:


> I think the most expensive lights practical for EDC (every day carry) read: not huge, are probably McGizmo's, at around $500. I can't think of anything pocketable that costs more right now...



You forget the exorbitant prices that people are willing to pay for the SPY line of lights. I'm pretty sure someone paid excess $700 for one recently.


----------



## jag808808 (Jul 22, 2008)

m16a,

The Ti Spy 007 opened sales at $945.00. I have seen another Ti light go for $1200.00. One day...

jag



m16a said:


> You forget the exorbitant prices that people are willing to pay for the SPY line of lights. I'm pretty sure someone paid excess $700 for one recently.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh that would be mine, I’ll sale you my Mag solitaire for $7,345,998.46


----------



## carrot (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, I totally forgot about the Spy's. If I had the money I'd definitely have one in my pocket too!


----------



## Niconical (Jul 22, 2008)

What is a spy?


----------



## :)> (Jul 22, 2008)

Niconical said:


> What is a spy?


This should clear things up for you:nana::devil:

An agent employed by a state to obtain secret information, especially of a military nature, concerning its potential or actual enemies.
One employed by a company to obtain confidential information about its competitors.
One who secretly keeps watch on another or others.
Or you might want to look here.

Buy 2 of them


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Depends on what kind of flashlight you are speaking of.

I've seen EDC types go for over $500 and larger HID types for over $2000.

:welcome:


----------



## m16a (Jul 22, 2008)

jag808808 said:


> m16a,
> 
> The Ti Spy 007 opened sales at $945.00. I have seen another Ti light go for $1200.00. One day...
> 
> jag



Ahh right. I knew it was some insanely high pice


I wonder what th golden spy raffled off at PF10 coulda gone for if it got bid on...:devil:


----------



## tx101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Saw a Surefire L6 Porcupine sell on Ebay for $1495 awhile back


----------



## karlthev (Jul 22, 2008)

m16a said:


> Ahh right. I knew it was some insanely high pice
> 
> 
> I wonder what th golden spy raffled off at PF10 coulda gone for if it got bid on...:devil:




I dunno:thinking: I do know my wife got it for free! I *still* haven't heard the end of that one....:shakehead


Karl


----------



## m16a (Jul 22, 2008)

karlthev said:


> I dunno:thinking: I do know my wife got it for free! I *still* haven't heard the end of that one....:shakehead
> 
> 
> Karl




HAAHAHAHAHAHAAH YOUR NON FLASHAHOLIC WIFE WON THE GOLDEN SPY:nana:

Just Kidding around Karl. I think you know that everyone was just as shocked and is disbelief as you and Sheila!


----------



## adamlau (Jul 22, 2008)

The Beast Rechargeable, or the Polarion CSWL and Maxa Beam complete kits.


----------



## mdocod (Jul 22, 2008)

I will share what I think is an appropriate configuration of words that some might consider "wise."

It has been my experience in consumer products that there are are products that are:

1. cheap and lousy, often not worth the time of day or the small price tag. (there are exceptions, gems in the rough, so to speak)

2. value/budget oriented and of reasonable build quality at an attractive price. 

3. high end, great quality and cost a bit more than budget products (often proving to be the best value in the long run)

4. products that belong in the "value/budget," or sometimes "high end" oriented market but are sold at heavily inflated prices to make the product "appear" to be something special based purely on price. I have not seen many examples of this in flashlights, but it crops up in "audiophile" gear quite frequently. I would give the example of a particular popular brand starting with the letter "B" but don't want to hurt anyones feelings 

5. truly prestigious products made from the finest grades of materials and components, often hand built and available in limited numbers, and for those who can afford it, are worth every penny, especially when you know a number of those pennies went to pay a skilled worker a good wage to build it. Generally speaking, this arena tweaks out those last few drops of performance or capabilities, but does not usually have a level of capability above and beyond "high end" gear in direct proportion to the price difference. 

Often times, the "high end" products available, match, or come very close to the performance or capabilities of those prestigious products, but are often available at a fraction of the price. The prestigious products, if you can afford them, are often worth owning for reasons above and beyond what the capabilities of the product are. Owning something highly unique or rare that a lot of work went into can be a rewarding experience for a consumer, and offers those truly skilled designers/builders/inventors a chance to really show off their capabilities 

In conclusion, what I am saying, is that in most consumer markets, you can pay as much as you want, but a really good product is almost always available at a more conservative or reasonable price. 

Eric


----------



## CLHC (Jul 22, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to the CPF! :wave:

As for the "most expensive flashlight" and with what the others here already mentioned, there's this illuminator called the *MegaRay.MR175*!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 22, 2008)

mdocod said:


> truly prestigious products made from the finest grades of materials and components, often hand built and available in limited numbers, and for those who can afford it, are worth every penny, especially when you know a number of those pennies went to pay a skilled worker a good wage to build it.




Nicely put, there's a lot of starving artists out there, and I don't doubt that there's a fair share of builders and modders out there who don't make what they should too. Despite being from the lower-middle class myself, I'd like to remind everyone reading Eric's post that we need both the dollar-bin plastic lights and the McGizmo's to keep this economy balanced out, but try to buy American when you can.


----------



## Illum (Jul 22, 2008)

well, since you didn't specify whether it is pock carry able I'd suggest looking at BVH's GE "flashlight":naughty::kiss:


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jul 22, 2008)

Here'e one of Mac's light for 1500.00

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2500677#post2500677


----------



## air (Jul 22, 2008)

$1000-$2000 flashlight? Whew!!!!  But I'm sure I love to have one, if I win the lottery. :naughty:

Some of the brand names posted here are alien to me, surf, surf, surf....

Thanks for the welcome guys.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 22, 2008)

What see insanely artificially inflated prices on flashlights? Just go to Europe and try to buy a SureFire from a local store. 

American ain't got nothing on Europe when it comes to expensive goods. Not even U.S made custom lights can touch regular euro prices on imported mass produced stuff.


----------



## JetskiMark (Jul 22, 2008)

:welcome:

Nobody mentioned the SureFire HellFighter at $6499.

The SureFire Beast II is $4160.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 22, 2008)

JetskiMark said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Nobody mentioned the SureFire HellFighter at $6499.
> 
> The SureFire Beast II is $4160.


The Hellfighter isn't really a flashlight...


----------



## JetskiMark (Jul 22, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The Hellfighter isn't really a flashlight...



It can be self contained with a battery pack.

Copied from the linked page:

*"SureFire HellFighter* * HF M2 HB-240B* also can be used as a portable, hand-held light by detaching it from the included mounting sleeve and using the integrated carry handle. *SureFire HellFighter Flashlight*'s runtime when used this way (and powered by two 5590 batteries) is approximately 8 hours."

The light weighs 10 pounds and the 2 batteries about 5.5 pounds total.

I would consider that to be a flashlight, but then I have lost all perspective regarding flashlights. My HyperBlitz seems like a normal flashlight to me. And not particularly bright, just average.


----------



## RyanA (Jul 23, 2008)

The wiseled lights get pricey pretty quickly.


----------



## tekguy (Jul 23, 2008)

5600.99 for the govt. P.O for the 3d maglight that went up in the space shuttle! they paid 280 times what it was worth for a laser engraved logo that says nasa!


----------



## Chodes (Jul 23, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> Nicely put, there's a lot of starving artists out there, and I don't doubt that there's a fair share of builders and modders out there who don't make what they should too. Despite being from the lower-middle class myself, I'd like to remind everyone reading Eric's post that we need both the dollar-bin plastic lights and the McGizmo's to keep this economy balanced out, but try to buy American when you can.



Why should I buy American?
This is an international forum, is it not?


----------



## smopoim86 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chodes said:


> Why should I buy American?
> This is an international forum, is it not?



LoL, I think that would be better worded. "Buy local when possible"


----------



## adamlau (Jul 23, 2008)

Exactly. Buy local when possible. As you can see, air, there are some fairly hefty prices to be paid for a number of handheld lights  .


----------



## zipplet (Jul 23, 2008)

If I'm honest, the only lights other than cheap Nuwai and generic 5mm LED lights I've bought locally are the Raw NS + Wee NS I received today.

All the others have been imported due to insane prices or unavailability in the UK.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 23, 2008)

tekguy said:


> 5600.99 for the govt. P.O for the 3d maglight that went up in the space shuttle! they paid 280 times what it was worth for a laser engraved logo that says nasa!


 
Tekguy:

What is the source of that information? _(The story doesn't ring true. Usually, if it sounds like a web myth, it is a web myth.)_


----------



## Patriot (Jul 23, 2008)

1dash1 said:


> Tekguy:
> 
> What is the source of that information? _(The story doesn't ring true. Usually, if it sounds like a web myth, it is a web myth.)_





I agree. That does sound very urban myth-ish without a link to the source info. 




Regarding the OP, the high end, custom pocket lights and limited edition Surfires run from $500-$1000 (street price), while the most expensive HID and specialized spotlights run from $1000-$6500.


----------



## tekguy (Jul 23, 2008)

i am involved in sbir composite foam technology for them. i was looking at a price for weight sheet that was provided to me by them. it roughly costs 1-6 thousand dollars to send a pound of something into space. the cost per pound is added to the cost of the item on the same line line. that is the source of the info.

100$ flashlight
200$ custom logo
testing for fitness for use 2000$
= alot of $


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tekguy:

Why would NASA take a 3D when a much smaller light would do? Remember, this is for close-in work in the cabin. The crew isn't taking the flashlight for a walk. A few fauxton-type lights would take up much less room, weigh significantly less, be much easier to secure, and provide redundancy.

http://www.photonlight.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=P2-keychain-LED-flashlight&CartID=0

Besides, if a Maglite ever made it into space, the company would have touted that fact in their promotional advertising, just as other products that made it into space have.

_Meaning no disrespect, please forgive me if I rely on common sense to form my opinion._ :shrug:


----------



## TDKKP (Jul 23, 2008)

Worlds Most Expensive Flashlight $4100.00


----------



## adamlau (Jul 23, 2008)

The CSWL is the smallest of the lights priced at (likely) over $4000.00 and best fits the description of what the layperson conceives a typical flashlight to be.


----------



## Taboot (Jul 24, 2008)

1dash1 said:


> Tekguy:
> 
> Why would NASA take a 3D when a much smaller light would do? Remember, this is for close-in work in the cabin. The crew isn't taking the flashlight for a walk. A few fauxton-type lights would take up much less room, weigh significantly less, be much easier to secure, and provide redundancy.
> 
> ...



Actually, there was a fairly recent thread with pictures inside either the ISS or a Shuttle. As I recall, some (or all) of the lights spotted were Maglites. 

I couldn't find the thread in a quick search. Anyone?:thinking:


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 24, 2008)

This is the only article that I could find with any meaningful info:

International Space Station photo


----------



## BMF (Jul 24, 2008)

Do we a a winner yet?


----------



## adamlau (Jul 25, 2008)

For what the OP is actually asking, likely the CSWL.


----------



## TDKKP (Jul 25, 2008)

adamlau said:


> For what the OP is actually asking, likely the CSWL.


 

Do you have a link for the light? I didn't mean I would buy it, way out of my budget, just want to see what it looks like. And I'm lazy to search now on Friday afternoon.


----------



## air (Jul 26, 2008)

What I was really thinking of is the most expensive flashlight that came directly from production, but all of your posts were very worth knowing. There maybe a dollar worth light but were used by kings or queens or popular characters and after going through auctions becomes the most expensive one. 

But still as what i've said its really worth knowing it, so please post it if you know of any.

Thanks.


----------

